# Leading Russian contemporary composer - after Stravinsky, Shostakovich and Schnittke



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

Several sources mentions the spiritual dinasty of the greatest Russian composers - Stravinsky, Shostakovich and Schnittke. What follows them, what is the leading Russian composer after Schnittke? Maybe there is good overview of Russian contemporary classical music?


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Gubaidulina.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Gubaidulina was the first name that came to mind.

Ustvolskaya is another; studied under Shostakovich


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I third Gubaidalina. She gets her music performed at the BBC Proms, so that's a sign of prestige if there ever was one.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep - it must be Gubaidulina. She may also be the greatest living composer of any nationality. Or who else might that be?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Glinka and Rimsky-Korsakov were the most influential tbh.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Enthusiast said:


> Yep - it must be Gubaidulina. She may also be the greatest living composer of any nationality. Or who else might that be?


Agree completely.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I agree it's Gubaidulina. When was the last time TalkClassical came so close to consensus on something?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Gubaidulina is, of course, the best, most played/famous living Russian composer, but she is the same generation as Schnittke. There must be a younger gal/dude around  I hope so...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Remember Albert? He championed Lera Auerbach, who is not yet 40.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like Auerbach! She recently premiered her violin concerto no. 3  Is she truly Russian?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I like Auerbach! She recently premiered her violin concerto no. 3  Is she truly Russian?


Born Russian, but she moved to the US at 18. So I guess she should probably count as an American.


----------



## Vsyevolod (May 6, 2016)

Regina Spektor.

Stephen




.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I agree on Gubaidulina.


----------

